# Cypripedium subtropicum in situ



## cxcanh (Jul 22, 2018)

I just did yesterday 22th July 2018


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2018)

Fantastic! Thank you so much for posting these. This is in Vietnam?


----------



## cxcanh (Jul 23, 2018)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Fantastic! Thank you so much for posting these. This is in Vietnam?




Yes, this is in the north of Viet Nam


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jul 23, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 23, 2018)

Interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Jul 24, 2018)

Really wonderful to see! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 25, 2018)

Always enjoy your photos and this is a new one for me.Thank you!


----------



## cxcanh (Jul 25, 2018)

Tom-DE said:


> Always enjoy your photos and this is a new one for me.Thank you!



This is raining season in this area, that why most of my photos for this species have more green than usual. Just only one year have sunny day when I came there 3 years ago.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing. I hope that there are more of them there.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 25, 2018)

Extremely valuable image!

Thank you for posting.

Ron


----------



## cxcanh (Jul 27, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing. I hope that there are more of them there.




Yes, it is a quite big population


----------



## GuRu (Nov 3, 2018)

Great to see Cyp. subtropicum in situ too. There seem to be very strong plants in that population you found.
I'm always wondering do all these Paphs and Cyps that you show here grow in a wider range of the place you live or have you to travel mor or less long distances to get to that places?


----------



## cxcanh (Nov 4, 2018)

GuRu said:


> Great to see Cyp. subtropicum in situ too. There seem to be very strong plants in that population you found.
> I'm always wondering do all these Paphs and Cyps that you show here grow in a wider range of the place you live or have you to travel mor or less long distances to get to that places?



I do have to travel a long whole my country to see all of them. Some species are endemic to the north but some are to the south. Some species need to travel some thousand km.


----------

